# Best food film?



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

My vote for best food movie is "Eat Drink Man Woman." The food shots are awesome. The storyline is good too, but for those of us who are in awe of food, this is a must see. What's your vote for best food movie?

Kuan


----------



## 84rhonda (Jun 19, 2001)

SIMPLY IRRESISTIBLE starring Sarah Michelle Gellar (BUFFY), this movie is so kyoote, a must see for food lover and romantic fanatics.  

But, I agree with you KUAN on EAT Man..that movie made me so hungry, watchin the father cook all those delicious meals. The filming was superb.


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Kuan:

The best food film that I saw was Fellini's "Grand Buffet". A Classic!


----------



## fontzmark (Aug 13, 2000)

I have only seen a little of Babettes Feast, the interesting thing is I work for a chef who actually worked on the film. I think he was an apprentice under the Chef in charge of all the food, anyway,he actually worked on it. He has shown me the actual notes and shopping lists, faxes and all the different menus that were considered. We, with the local university's foreign film department may show the film then do the exact menu....that would be pretty exciting!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Fontzmark,

Now THAT may be even more wild than square watermelon!

Do what you can to post the menu/ingredients/recipes.... whatever you can here a Cheftalk!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Before adding to this thread, please review the previous lively threads regarding this and similar topics ...

*Topic: what movie move you?*

*Topic: Food in movies*


----------



## fontzmark (Aug 13, 2000)

The Chef gave me a copy of the menu:
in English,
Turtle Soup
Blinis Demidoff with Russian Caviar
Quail in coffin with Truffle Sauce and Salad
Cheese
Baba with Rhum and Fruit Salad

I hear this movie and dinner thing is going to be a go, will let you know more as it develops.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

fontzmark,

That's *AWSOME*! I'm so excited for you!

Yes, yes! Please keep us posted! Does this mean you will finally view the film in it's entirety?

(How do I get an invitation?  )


----------



## qjwin (Jul 14, 2000)

Best Food Movie? A tie between TAMPOPO and EAT DRINK MAN WOMAN. Best restaurant movie? BIG NIGHT. Best eating movie? The wonderful but grotesque LE GRANDE BOUFFE in which four aging bachelors decide to eat and shag themselves to death. ...ANTHONY BOURDAIN


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Ditto for BIG NIGHT and LA GRANDE BOUFFE.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Best food film?

Saran?


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

"Wrap's" partner??



[ June 29, 2001: Message edited by: pooh ]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

LOL!!! That's "Cling-Film" you two...LOL


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

The Cook, the Thief, His Wife and Her Lover. Yuumm. Hand me the barbeque sauce, please.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

It is not my favourite film but it was a good one: Fried Green Tomatoes.


----------



## fontzmark (Aug 13, 2000)

cchiu,
I am taking a copy home this weekend, going to do a little research on my own too. Chef says it is awfully hard to get turtles?? All I know about this event now is that it will, if it happens be a fund raiser for the university, not sure which department. I really hope we get to do this, but if we don't, we will probably do it as a wine dinner sometime.


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

Como Agua Para Chocolate (Like Water for Chocolate)- it is based on a Latin American novel, where the mood of the person cooking the food transfers to the people who eat it. One of my all-time favorite movies. 

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

fontzmark,

Look here for "turtle recipes". Some of them might lead you to sources.

Sources for you:

Gator Mall

This place takes special requests: Game Sales International, Inc.

D'Angelo Bros.

Lots of sources for you to browse: look here.

FYI: I am in no way intentending to encourage consumption of endangered animals.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Who saw this one:

_Garlic Is As Good As Ten Mothers (1980)_

Plot Outline: For the Carnegie Museum of Art, this documentary was filmed at the restaurants Chez Panisse and Flint Bar-B-Que in Berkeley, Calif., and the Gilroy Garlic Festival.

Credited cast overview:
Werner Herzog.... Himself 
Alice Waters.... Herself

This film may still be available at Amazon.com

P.S.: In the mid 90's, I knew this film was rare. We kept this film rental too long and were subject to overdue fees. When hubby brought it back the clerk said that it was so "unrented" that he didn't feel comfortable in charging overdue fees...!



[ July 03, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

I saw it and enjoyed it immensely. I found it at the local library five years ago when I first moved to California. It had to be returned the very next day (24 hr borrowing only). Ruth Reichl writes about this one in her latest.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Do you mean Comfort Me with Apples: More Adventures at the Table?

The book seems hilarious. There's an excerpt at Amazon.com


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

Yep, that one. Ruth Reichl is a very gifted writer. If any of you read the book, please add to the thread I started a while ago on the cook book forum.

Currently reading Down and Out in Paris and London by George Orwell as it was recommended by Anthony Bourdain in Kitchen Confidential. Finally got around to reading that one last week.

I know this is a food in film thread, so bringing it right back on target. Any one see this sci-fi Chinese film about a man who uses his superhuman powers to win a cooking contest? Can't remember what it's called.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Last night we picked up "Babette's Feast." It was awesome! For her, it was all about the food. Great pick, thanks for the recommendation 

Kuan


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

The Coneheads. Remember the food scenes?


----------

